# SiriusXM Offering 3-Month Trial of Discovery+



## B. Shoe (Apr 3, 2008)

Received an email this morning from SiriusXM, as a subscriber, offering a 3-month trial of Discovery+ (the ad-lite version, per the fine print at the bottom.) Only available to new D+ subscribers, but you don't have to redeem it until June 30, 2022.

We likely won't take it up until later in the Spring, when we're not as busy in the evenings with my kid's extra-curriculars. But something to keep an eye out for in your email inbox, if you're a SXM subscriber and been interested in D+.


----------

